# My sisters fat dog



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Need to vent about my sisters Chihuahua. The dog is 2.5 years old, fat (not obese but still fat), unactive, and having health and behavioural problems. She is constantly complaining about her, but refuses to take any advice or do anything about it.

She feeds the dog 1/6 cup food, 4x a day. That's 2/3 cup of food each day - And she's cut back already from 1 cup. The package is telling her for a 5 lb dog, to feed 1/3 cup of food, when they are on the active side! This dog does nothing but lay around. She MIGHT chase her squeaky toy for 10 minutes, but other than that, she's sleeping. I tried explaining to her that the packages instructions aren't meant for every dog, she doesn't care and says but any less and she's starving. I tell her to have her checked by the vet and she refuses because there "isn't anything wrong." Why complain that your dog is a " fat lard" if you aren't going to take ANYONES advice?

She is an absolute terror. She growls and barks and bites at everything and everyone. She isn't housetrained (although my sister swears she is). She is currently living with me again, and this is such a major problem. We can't kennel her because she gets so aggressive, and when I come home there is pee and poop everywhere. I usually leave her in my sisters room while I'm gone, but when I get back she's always out and has peed and pooped everywhere again since my sister comes home to feed her. I can't have people over any more because the dog is SERIOUSLY aggressive towards people she doesn't know. My sister thinks it's funny. "Good killing" "good guard dog". Like, seriously?? It's not funny and it certainly isn't to be praised. And then she doesn't understand why the dog is so aggressive and has so many behavioural issues. She doesn't even know how to sit for god sakes because my sister doesn't give a damn. She carries her everywhere like a little baby and constantly has her in her arms. But doesn't know what she's doing wrong. Doesn't know why she's so bad. I am about to flip out over this. 

She even wants another dog because that will apparently make this dog better. Are you serious?? I have 2 dogs, and hers is constantly bullying mine. One of them doesn't think anything of it - she doesn't mind anything. My other is autistic and is therefore very sensitive and afraid of a lot of things. She has been seriously depressed since they moved in.. I would LOVE to kick them out but you can't very well let family be homeless now can you?

This is driving me crazy.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

It's time to tell your sister & her dog to move out. I assume you own or rent the place, right, that it's in your name? If yes, your place, your rules.


----------



## armanege (Mar 23, 2015)

Do not worry much all will be fine.


----------

